# IPCC 4th Assessment report



## Vince (30 Abr 2007 às 21:36)

O relatório completo do IPCC que era para ser disponibilizado ao público apenas no dia 7 de Maio, já pode ser consultado aqui:

http://ipcc-wg1.ucar.edu/wg1/wg1-report.html

Dica do Real Climate


----------

